# Automatische Button



## leiti (24. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

Habe da ein Problem mit einem Java Script. Bin da noch nicht fit, brauche aber folgende Funktion:


```
<?
$count = 1; while ($count < 8){
$auto[1]="Porsche";
$auto[2]="Mercedes";
$auto[3]="BMW";
$auto[4]="VW";
$auto[5]="Opel";
$auto[6]="Fiat";
$auto[7]="Volvo";
$auto[8]="Renault"; ?>
<form name="Test" action="test.php" method="post" target="_blank">
<input type="radio" name="Auto<? echo $count; ?>" value="<? echo $auto[$count]; ?>"><? echo $auto[$count]; ?>


<script type="text/javascript">
for (var i = 0; i < document.Test.length; ++i);
document.Test.submit()
</script>

</form>
<? $count++; } exit; ?>
```

Das ganze läuft normal durch eine Datenbankschleife und bei jedem Durchlauf soll das Formular eingetragen werden. Allerdings funktioniert der automatische Button in meinem Fall nur 1 mal, statt im obigen Ablauf 8 mal.

Kann mir ein Profi helfen ???

Gruß Leiti


----------



## Sky (24. Jan 2006)

Java ist nicht JavaScript

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=16921


----------



## TRunKX (24. Jan 2006)

Lol hatten wir auch lange nicht mehr!


----------



## Sky (24. Jan 2006)

TRunKX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lol hatten wir auch lange nicht mehr!


äh, was hatten wir lange nicht mehr ? und was ist daran so lustig ???


----------



## PoiSoN (24. Jan 2006)

trunkx meinte JavaScript-Beiträge, da heute schon mehrere(!) fälschlicherweise ins Java-Forum gepostet wurden 

Kenn mich mit JavaScript zwar nicht wirklich aus, aber mach in Zeile 16 das Semikolon weg, dann müsste es gehen...


----------

